
Ask HN: How difficult was it to move from Coder to Manager? - marcuscreo
When I was promoted from Coder to Team Lead, I found the change really difficult to make.  In fact, I have yet to find anyone who found the transition easy.<p>I would like to know how difficult (or easy) this transition was for others.  What factors helped &#x2F; hindered the transition?<p>In addition to anecdotal stories, a simple rating of your experience of 1 (very hard) to 5 (very easy) is appreciated.
======
dang
You may find
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10395046](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10395046)
relevant.

~~~
marcuscreo
Yes, that's what spawned my question. It's a great thread.

